# 6 volt toy car battery



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Any ideas on where we could get a 6 volt rechargeable battery for a childs sit on toy car in the Malaga area.? Have asked in Toyrus and Carrefour but no luck.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Have you looked at Amazon or e-bay. Is it a wet filled or dry filled? if wet, you might have to go and get it.


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

Try here PILAS Y BATERÍAS - Málaga Eléctronica 

Málaga Electrónica, S.L. C/ Alcalde Gómez de la Riva, 35. P.I. El Viso - 29006 Málaga

952 352 325 | Fax: 952 353 250 | [email protected]


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

stevelin said:


> Any ideas on where we could get a 6 volt rechargeable battery for a childs sit on toy car in the Malaga area.? Have asked in Toyrus and Carrefour but no luck.



Try this guy, Steve Lowther, based in Fuengirola, he stocks all sorts of batteries


Mobility Scooters Spain


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

6v batteries are used in a lot of golf carts so I'm sure there will be plenty available.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the info will check out the links


----------

